# Clearing rear sunroof drains



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I had an issue yesterday after parking the car nose up a hill, seems the rear sunroof drain is blocked. Can someone help by telling me where the drain comes out please? Is it as easy as hitting it with a little air up towards the sunroof?


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a diagram in the Bently manual that shows where each goes, but I dont have it nearby at the moment.. I think there is one on either side, and they either run down the pillars between the front and rear doors and exit underneath or come down the pillars at the rear window and exit near/at the rear wheel wells, I would think.. 

Compressed air has worked for me in the past, so I would imagine it would do the trick unless its a real nasty clog..


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I would prefer blowing the compressed air towards the exit side of the drain. After all, you want to get rid of the dirt... 

The problem is often not dirt but rust, the connection of the drain could be completely rusted away... might want to check it out and service your whole sunroof?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

zollie said:


> I would prefer blowing the compressed air towards the exit side of the drain. After all, you want to get rid of the dirt...
> 
> The problem is often not dirt but rust, the connection of the drain could be completely rusted away... might want to check it out and service your whole sunroof?


 Thanx for the suggestion :thumbup:


----------

